# Interrogation



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

During WWII, three Allied soldiers were captured behind German lines during an attempted sabotage mission. They were all brought to a German SS center where they were tortured and interrogated.

After a few hours, the British soldier gave in to the torture and told the Germans all he knew.

After a day, the American soldier finally gave in and told them everything he knew.

But after five straight days of repeated torture, the Italian never revealed his secrets.

The German SS Commander was so impressed with the resilience of the Italian he decided to grant him is freedom. He contacted the local Allied Commander and under terms of cease-fire, they agreed to a prisoner exchange where each soldier would cross to the other side over a designated bridge on Rhine River.

As they stood on the bridge ready to exchange prisoners, the German Commander turned to the Italian soldier and asked "Before I release you, I must know how you were able to resist our methods of interrogation."

The Italian soldier smiled, "You tied-a my hands!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

